# NEW PICS OF MOUSSE!!! (pic heavy)



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I finally got new pics from the breeder!!! 

He's with his sister (She's still for sale ) Hes the LC


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

and some more...


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

and some more!!
























With sissy again


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Very sweet! Im sure youll be happy to have him home finally


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my, how cute!! I really find merles interesting - his sister is really neat because she has the markings of a dalmation!  I bet you are so anxious to get him home!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Yess!! I'm so ready to have him home and in my arms!! I said the same thing about his sister! She looks just like a dalmation!! but in little form!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww!!! look at mousse!!!  hehe lovely sister he has too! yay so glad you got more pics finally!  is that the mom or dad next to them/


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

haha Pidge! I hope not!! That dog is HUGE!! His mom is a cream smooth coat, and his daddy is a Black and Tan LC


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's daddy









And Here's mom









Sorry theyre small, it's all she has on her site right now


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol daddy's face looks funny :lol: mommy looks gorgeous!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god Rachael he's too cute, I just can't stop smiling. I'm so happy for you, I can't wait til you get him home!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a cutie patootie!! Bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

spectacular markings on both of the pups.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Im doin the anxiety dance haha I can see him but i cant touch him!!! >_< It's driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a cutie!! Before you picked him out, I asked about his sister and she said she was sold. I wonder if the person backed out.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Ciarra, the person did back out... apparently they fell off the face of the earth?! She offered her to me, if i wanted to take both of them, the girl for half price and free shipping, BUT shes back on the market  I was so tempted to take them both, but Hubby said no... haha it was worth a shot!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Ciarra, the person did back out... apparently they fell off the face of the earth?! She offered her to me, if i wanted to take both of them, the girl for half price and free shipping, BUT shes back on the market  I was so tempted to take them both, but Hubby said no... haha it was worth a shot!


She is beautiful I would jump on her if she was LC for sure. But my god her price is alittle out of my range.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah 700 is a lot to ask for a pup... thats why when she offered her for half off i wanted to jump on it like crazy, but like i said aaron said no.... I really want a SC to add to my pack of long coated fur babies haha.. Next time


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Yeah 700 is a lot to ask for a pup... thats why when she offered her for half off i wanted to jump on it like crazy, but like i said aaron said no.... I really want a SC to add to my pack of long coated fur babies haha.. Next time


shoulda hid her and say he got a haircut! since they are gettin spayed/neutered anyway LOL


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok I'm cracking up over pidge asking if that was the mom or dad...roflmbo!!!

Ok he is soooooooooooooOOOOO cute!!! I LOVE his sister too!!!!! How old is he now?


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG she offered her for half??????????????????? AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I'm paying $800 for mine! I love her a lot though but man geez why didn't you tell me she was offering her for half off? :wetnoodlewip:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Ok I'm cracking up over pidge asking if that was the mom or dad...roflmbo!!!
> 
> Ok he is soooooooooooooOOOOO cute!!! I LOVE his sister too!!!!! How old is he now?


LOL!!! :x who knows! lmao it could've been the cam plying tricks on us  "objects may seem BIGGER than to appear" LOL :hello1:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

haha guys! Gail, she offered her to Me for half price, since i was already taking her brother home with me.. I think shes still 700 to anyone else who hasnt purchased another one from her.. Pidge it would of worked, until my hubby saw the pay pal account saying about 350 MORE than what we had to pay for mousse haha


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> OMG she offered her for half??????????????????? AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I'm paying $800 for mine! I love her a lot though but man geez why didn't you tell me she was offering her for half off? :wetnoodlewip:



I also would of told you that sooner, but i didnt find out until today that she was for sale again, and that she was half off haha... Trust me, if i found out sooner i definitely would of told you


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

it's ok! lol, I was jk, I wanted a long coat anyway but she is such a little dear! I know someone will take her soon!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> it's ok! lol, I was jk, I wanted a long coat anyway but she is such a little dear! I know someone will take her soon!


I hope so! Shes really a beautiful pup! Im sure someone will snatch her up very soon... Her merles usually dont last that long, except for the 3 she has right now, bc theyre on the larger side of the spectrum.. She said the 3 girls are good "breeding size" either way im sure they will all sell soon... those girls are on sale for 200.00!! can you believe that?!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my word no I can't! wow! lol!

So how old are they and when are you getting him?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Hes a little over a month old, he will be coming home sometime around the 20th of march... and the 200 dollar pups are ready to go home on the 10th haha


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Awww he's such a tiny little guy!!!! Who is the merle? mom or dad? Mine the dad is a long coat fawn and mom a long coat blue merle.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

um, His dad is? haha idk.. His daddy is definitely black and tan and his mom is a SC cream...I dont have a full body picture of the father, i posted photos a little further up in the thread of the parents


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I<3Gizmo said:


> um, His dad is? haha idk.. His daddy is definitely black and tan and his mom is a SC cream...I dont have a full body picture of the father, i posted photos a little further up in the thread of the parents


Well one has to be merle to produce merle pups lol. I'll go look at your pics! I didn't see them before!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm guessing the mom is the merle, because since she is white you wouldn't be able to see any merling on her coat, I wonder if she has a blue eye or any blue in her eyes.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I cant tell from that pic... I hope Mousse keeps both of his blue eyes... It looks to me from one of the pictures that his left eye is lighter than the right.. But Evians eyes are blue but theyre a mix of light blue and dark blue...


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Peppers eyes are brown but her right eye has like a little tiny sliver of blue, but you can't really tell it. I don't know if Puddin's eyes are blue or not (just trying out another name on ya lol!!)


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG i love Puddin!!! I thought of Truffle too just now haha


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Truffle that is cute!~ What about bon-bon lol!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I like Bon-Bon too!!! now were cookin with the names!! haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Truffle that is cute!~ What about bon-bon lol!


okay we got way too many names. time to combine them all
BBTT! -_-; LOL! :foxes15:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> okay we got way too many names. time to combine them all
> BBTT! -_-; LOL! :foxes15:



LMFAO PIDGE!!! OMG OMG OMG i cant stop laughing!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

oh man crazy! lol! I like Puddin' but my daughter just told me that's a boys name *sigh*

I think i'll wait to settle until I get her, then maybe it will come to me.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> oh man crazy! lol! I like Puddin' but my daughter just told me that's a boys name *sigh*
> 
> I think i'll wait to settle until I get her, then maybe it will come to me.


yay! great idea, thats what i did with dexter first glance and he was a dexter  we were orignally gonna name my first dog "toco"! LOL! without even thinking of getting a chi too, how ironic would that be lmao. well if u draw a blank BBTT is still available! har har :grommit:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thats a good idea Gail


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

A hidden merle or also called a phantom merle can still throw merle puppies. In a litter not all puppies can come out merle. But can still throw merles. Same with other colors. example. I had a chocolate short coat girl and a black tri lc male. and 4 pups came out. 1 lavender and 3 blacks. The chocolate girl had a lavender sister in her litter. even though she had no lavender on her, they can still throw different colors.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

WHOA!! I didnt know that! Thanks for the info Ciarra!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

woow cute!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks Kioana!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the merles they are both so cute! I never knew chi's came in all these colors till I got one.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> I love the merles they are both so cute! I never knew chi's came in all these colors till I got one.


same here! I knew they had merles, but not all he color variations of merles in general


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely photos! I love sending out new pictures who are waiting to get one of my babies! I bet your soo excited  Good luck


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww hes lovely. 

Such a pretty little thing. 

When do you get him? x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww he is adorable!
When do you get him home?
I love his sister too, makes me want another just like her, lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg - soo adorable!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks guys!! In about 3 weeks or so!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh he's so cute.. i love the fact that even his little claws are multi coloured!!!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

He is the definition of ADORABLE


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Both very beautiful!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

aww mousse is stunning!!

If i lived in the USA i'd seriously be considering that little girl!! shes beautiful!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Jade, where are you located at?


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Jade, where are you located at?


i'm in the UK, near northampton.

xx


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

jade_carr said:


> i'm in the UK, near northampton.
> 
> xx


awe that is a far trip for a wee baby.. I wanted to move to the UK not too long ago, before i met my now husband haha


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

I<3Gizmo said:


> awe that is a far trip for a wee baby.. I wanted to move to the UK not too long ago, before i met my now husband haha


yeah it would be a long trip!

and what on earth did you want to move here for? i HATE it! I'd move to the USA tomorrow if i could.


----------



## Sica (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh wow! I love the merle coloring! I have a Am Staff/Blue Heeler mix that is merle and i LOVE that coloring. Cute puppies!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

his sister looks like a dalmation!! too cute x


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

jade_carr said:


> yeah it would be a long trip!
> 
> and what on earth did you want to move here for? i HATE it! I'd move to the USA tomorrow if i could.


HAHAHHA!!! idk.. I guess the grass is always greener on the other side eh? The US isnt doing so hot with finances... You dont want to move over here haha


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

awwww cutie. His sister is really cute to. Like a tiny tiny Dalmatian


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I was so tempted to take his sister too, but hubby said just 1 for now haha


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! I love his sister too- wish I could scoop her up!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Georgia24 said:


> He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! I love his sister too- wish I could scoop her up!


haha thank you!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They are both adorable! That large dog in the pic looks to be a Harlequin Great Dane


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

i love great danes!!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------

